# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  An idea for upcoming scape

## benedetto13

Hi All,

Hope that you all can comment on the idea and what to take note of? Because recently i rescaped and it wasn't that ideal/attractive at all after looking at it for 2-3days. Yes, I'm that bad at it. So I'm going to give it one more try. I'll list out what i have below,

Tank: 2(L)x1.5(H)x1(W)
Lighting: T5 2x24w Aquazonic
Filter: P808 Dophin Overhead Filter (CRs, Mika Wool, Sera Wool)
- _Above filtration, what can i remove and add into it?_
Substrate: ADA II 
Temperature: 26-28degrees

And my idea,



Like the idea of using bamboos

I'll replace the Java Moss in the middle with Coconut Husk.

The carpet, i supposed, in the photo, they are using marimo spreaded out? Even if not, I'm thinking of using it. Anything to take note of? Will it float if i open it up and lay it as carpet?

As for what's in it, I'm thinking Cardinal tetras and CPO as I simply love them. 

Lastly, potential algae invasion?

Second Idea, 



Carpet looks like US Fissiden, Will it survive in my tank? Or can i replace it with marimo? But will marimo suit this set up with bamboos tied with moss?

Sorry for lengthy post, I know what I want but just not that sure, not experienced enough. Thanks in advance for reading and commenting!

----------


## benedetto13

Unable to show second photo, the link is below,

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/89014780

----------


## eviltrain

help you post the 2nd photo

for the marino ball, you need to tie them on to stainless steel mesh to keep them fix at place, if not they will just floats around and mess up your scape.

----------


## jo77

I had a Marimo ball opened up on me some weeks back. Got the idea of maybe a carpet with them. But they just wont sink. That's at least my experience.

----------


## benedetto13

Thanks Eviltrain, your works are inspirational, i thought of using long stainless steel nail to pin them down deep. But will consider mesh too since i've got quite alot lying around

Thanks Jo77, thanks for sharing!

----------


## fongalv

I'm not exactly sure why the other guys marimo floats, but mine all sink, including those that were 'opened'. Unless you tie or weigh in it down with something tho, it will lift off abit when there's some current, but since I don't have any current across the surface of my substrate, it stays at the bottom until I do something to stir the substrate/create some current with my long tweezers, or when I top up water.

I too am still experimenting and another potential issue might be how slow growing they are, meaning you have to tie them very discretely... while not totally necessary, you might also want to get a chiller if you want the marimo to grow abit faster...

----------


## benedetto13

> I'm not exactly sure why the other guys marimo floats, but mine all sink, including those that were 'opened'. Unless you tie or weigh in it down with something tho, it will lift off abit when there's some current, but since I don't have any current across the surface of my substrate, it stays at the bottom until I do something to stir the substrate/create some current with my long tweezers, or when I top up water.
> 
> I too am still experimenting and another potential issue might be how slow growing they are, meaning you have to tie them very discretely... while not totally necessary, you might also want to get a chiller if you want the marimo to grow abit faster...


Thanks fongalv, my marimo ball floated awhile then it went down and stayed there. My current quite strong so I thinking to DIY it, any ideas? 

Have no problem with slow growing marimo, just don't turn yellow and it's fine with me  :Smile:

----------

